# Llegar primero



## ManPaisa

¿Qué diferencias de significado perciben ustedes entre las siguientes oraciones?

Matilde llegó primero
Matilde llegó primera
Matilde llegó la primera
Matilde llegó de primera


----------



## Pinairun

Matilde llegó antes que nadie.
Matilde llegó primera (?)
Matilde llegó en primer lugar.
Matilde llegó en muy buenas condiciones físicas y mentales.
Me parecen iguales 1 y 3.
No sé identificar 2.


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

ManPaisa said:


> ¿Qué diferencias de significado perciben ustedes entre las siguientes oraciones?
> Matilde llegó primero
> Matilde llegó primera
> Matilde llegó la primera
> Matilde llegó de primera


Concordancia Matilde (femenino) primera (femenino). Primero es masculino.

En algunas zonas de Galicia(España) se suele decir la frase 4. LLegar de .....


----------



## romarsan

1. Matilde llegó primero y después llegaron los demás.
2. Matilde llego primera a la meta.
3. Matilde llegó la primera.
4. Matilde llegó de primera (¡Guau, cómo llegó Matilde!)

Más o menos, pero primero me gustaría conocer más opiniones


----------



## Calambur

Pinairun said:


> Matilde llegó antes que nadie.
> Matilde llegó primera (?)
> Matilde llegó en primer lugar.
> Matilde llegó en muy buenas condiciones físicas y mentales.
> Me parecen iguales 1 y 3.
> No sé identificar 2.


 
Comparto, y agrego que para mí la propuesta 2 es: 
_La primera en llegar fue Matilde _(no sé si es correcto o no, pero por aquí se oye y se entiende).


----------



## Pinairun

2. Matilde llegó primera.
2. ¿Matilde llegó última?

Si me refiero al orden de llegada, diría *la* primera o *la *última. Creo que es necesario el artículo.


----------



## Pinairun

PACOALADROQUE said:


> Concordancia Matilde (femenino) primera (femenino). Primero es masculino.
> 
> En algunas zonas de Galicia(España) se suele decir la frase 4. LLegar de .....


 
Primero para mí no es masculino en este caso, sino un adverbio.


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> 2. Matilde llegó primera.
> 2. ¿Matilde llegó última?
> Si me refiero al orden de llegada, diría *la* primera o *la *última. Creo que es necesario el artículo.


 
¿Cuál sería la función sintáctica de *la* y de *primera*?


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> ¿Cuál sería la función sintáctica de *la* y de *primera*?


 
¿Complemento predicativo?


----------



## ManPaisa

Pinairun said:


> ¿Complemento predicativo?



_*Primera*_ sí lo sería, ya que es un adjetivo.

Pero,_* la primera*_? ¿Un sintagma sustantivo puede ser complemento predicativo?

¿Dónde está Xiao Roel?


----------



## Pinairun

¡Xiaoooooo!


----------



## mirx

ManPaisa said:


> Matilde llegó antes que nadie
> No se usa en México y suena mal, quizá ni se entienda.
> Tampoco se usa o entiende, peor aún que la segunda.
> Matilde llegó despampanante.


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> ¿Cuál sería la función sintáctica de *la* y de *primera*?


 
Actúa como pronombre.
Y ahora sí que necesitamos a Xiao.

Mirx: 


> 3. Tampoco se usa o entiende, peor aún que la segunda.


 
En el DPD:
*Ordinales*. Pueden ser pronombres: _He llegado *la cuarta* en la prueba de natación; _y algunos, como_ primero, _pueden funcionar también como adverbios: _Primero ordena tu habitación_.


----------



## ManPaisa

> *Mirx* escribió:
> Matilde llegó antes que nadie
> No se usa en México y suena mal, quizá ni se entienda.
> Tampoco se usa o entiende, peor aún que la segunda.
> Matilde llegó despampanante.



¿Ves por qué abrí el hilo?


----------



## mirx

ManPaisa said:


> ¿Ves por qué abrí el hilo?



Pues bien hecho.


----------



## Calambur

Pinairun said:


> En el DPD:
> *Ordinales*. Pueden ser pronombres: _He llegado *la cuarta* en la prueba de natación; _


Voy a hacer una "adenda" a mi consabido "no me importa lo que diga el DRAE": ni lo que diga el DPD.
Por aquí, lo que se dice es: 





> _He llegado la* cuarta* en la prueba de natación_


----------



## mirx

Pinairun said:


> Actúa como pronombre.
> Y ahora sí que necesitamos a Xiao.
> 
> Mirx:
> 
> 
> En el DPD:
> *Ordinales*. Pueden ser pronombres: _He llegado *la cuarta* en la prueba de natación; _y algunos, como_ primero, _pueden funcionar también como adverbios: _Primero ordena tu habitación_.



Gracias Pina, que ya estaba enterado de ese uso en España (creo que es exclusivo de allí). Igual a ti y a ManPaisa les interesa asomarse por aquí, aunque en ese caso tratamos _al último_ más que _al primero._


----------



## Calambur

Y para complicarla aún más, *han llegado primeros, han llegado últimos.*
*Se clasificaron en cuarto lugar: se clasificaron cuartos...*


----------



## ManPaisa

Gracias por los comentarios.

En Colombia:


_*Matilde llegó primero -  Llegó antes que alguien*_ (no necesariamente en primer lugar)
_*Matilde llegó primera -  Llegó en primer lugar*_ (es un uso relativamente nuevo que los medios están imponiendo)
_*Matilde llegó la primera -*_  No se conoce, ni se entendería.  Parecería un gazapo.
_*Matilde llegó de primera*_ -  Tiene los dos significados:
_*Llegó en primer lugar*_ (como entre algunos gallegos, según Pacoalodroque)

_*Llegó en condiciones excelentes*_


----------



## Calambur

*ManPaisa*:
¿Y cómo dicen esto?:
*han llegado primeros/ primeras...*
*se clasificaron cuartos/cuartas ...*


----------



## ManPaisa

_*Han llegado primeros o Han llegado de primeros.
Se clasificaron cuarto**s*_ o_* Se clasificaron de cuartos.

*_Se impone cada vez más la primera construcción.  
Creo que se debe a lo extraña que puede sonar la segunda a oídos extranjeros.  O sea que (pienso yo) es producto de la globalización.


----------



## Harmonía63

_Primero_ tiene, además, uso como adverbio: _María llegó primero_ [= en primer lugar]. Y, también como adverbio, aparece en correlación con _que_ indicando preferencia: _«Primero me corto yo que dar un tajo [a] cualquiera»_ (Boullosa _Duerme_ [Méx. 1994]).


----------



## yatecuento

En España no se usaría _«Primero me corto yo que dar un tajo [a] cualquiera»_ sino "Antes me corto yo ...."


----------



## jilar

yatecuento said:


> En España no se usaría _«Primero me corto yo que dar un tajo [a] cualquiera»_ sino "Antes me corto yo ...."


Yo estoy en España y no tengo ningún problema con ese uso de primero.

Para [tal cosa], primero/antes tienes que...
Para dividir, antes/primero tienes que saber multiplicar.

O:
Sal tú antes/primero, que luego te alcanzo.


----------



## Mister Draken

Y el DLE tampoco tiene problema alguno:

8. adv. Antes o preferentemente. U. para contraposición adversativa de algo que se pretende o se intenta. _Primero pediría limosna que prestado._


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

yatecuento said:


> En España no se usaría _«Primero me corto yo que dar un tajo [a] cualquiera»_ sino "Antes me corto yo ...."





jilar said:


> Yo estoy en España y no tengo ningún problema con ese uso de primero.


Ni yo...

Saludos


----------



## Graciela J

yatecuento said:


> En España no se usaría _«Primero me corto yo que dar un tajo [a] cualquiera»_ sino "Antes me corto yo ...."





jilar said:


> Yo estoy en España y no tengo ningún problema con ese uso de primero.



Tampoco lo tenía Calderón de la Barca en el siglo XVII:


Primero, tirano dueño,​Que los ofendas y agravies,​Será mi vida despojo​Destos lazos miserables;​
(La vida es sueño, Jornada I)


----------



## yatecuento

Ya, pero de lo que hablamos es de sustituir "Antes (pasará algo) que (yo haga algo)" por "primero ... que ..." que es lo que yo, por lo menos, jamás he oído.
El ejemplo de Calderón es "antes (de) que ..." es una forma que tampoco he oído yo nunca. Es la primera vez que lo veo y es de un texto de siglos de antigüedad.
Una cosa si una frase puede ser "entendible" y otra si se usa. Yo solo he dicho que jamás la he oído y no me parece natural.


----------



## yatecuento

jilar said:


> Yo estoy en España y no tengo ningún problema con ese uso de primero.
> 
> Para [tal cosa], primero/antes tienes que...
> Para dividir, antes/primero tienes que saber multiplicar.
> 
> O:
> Sal tú antes/primero, que luego te alcanzo.


Es que son frases diferentes.
Antes renuncio a mis beneficios que jugar con el futuro de la humanidad.
Antes de empezar a dividir tienes que saber restar

Yo no estoy diciendo que sea incorrecta, y menos que no se diga en otras zonas.


----------



## Mister Draken

Cuál es la diferencia entre el ejemplo que da el DLE _Primero pediría limosna que prestado  _y tu ejemplo _"Antes (pasará algo) que (yo haga algo)" por "primero ... que ..." _?

_Antes se caerá cielo en mi cabeza que (yo) pida limosna.
_


----------



## yatecuento

La diferencia es de uso. Como comentaba antes, yo nunca he oído en España usar en esa frase hecha "primero" sino "antes".
La construcción es la misma y es igual de válida.


----------



## jilar

yatecuento said:


> Yo solo he dicho que jamás la he oído y no me parece natural.


Ay, amigo.  Si lo hubieras dicho así desde el principio seguro que no estaríamos comentando sobre lo que exactamente dijiste:


yatecuento said:


> En España no se usaría _«Primero me corto yo que dar un tajo [a] cualquiera»_ sino "Antes me corto yo ...."


A lo mejor has oído o te suena más natural la que repite ambos conceptos. Casos como:
Primero voy yo a la cárcel (antes) que mi hijo.

Dando a entender que prefieres que te encierren a ti antes que el preso sea tu hijo. O que hasta ese punto te sacrificarías por tu hijo.

En tu ejemplo, esta versión doble sería:
Primero me corto yo antes que dar...


----------



## yatecuento

Pues no he oído nunca "primero voy yo a la cárcel" ni ninguna expresión con primero con esa estructura, me temo, salvo por primera vez en este foro.
Una cosa es que sea entendible o correcta y otra cosa que sea de uso común, que en mi entorno no lo es pues nunca la había escuchado y me es extraña.


----------



## Azarosa

yatecuento said:


> Pues no he oído nunca "primero voy yo a la cárcel" ni ninguna expresión con primero con esa estructura, me temo, salvo por primera vez en este foro.
> Una cosa es que sea entendible o correcta y otra cosa que sea de uso común, que en mi entorno no lo es pues nunca la había escuchado y me es extraña.


Con todo respeto, @yatecuento, hay vida más allá de España (por favor, es broma, no lo tome a pecho). En estas latitudes "primero" o "primero ... que" es un adverbio también, con el valor de "antes", y de uso absolutamente corriente aun en la norma culta.


----------



## yatecuento

Precisamente hablaba del uso de esta estructura en España. . No estoy diciendo que no exista la palabra "primero", sino que la desconocía hasta este momento en la estructura de marras, en ningún momento la he escuchado así en España y por eso decía que me es "extraña" en el contexto español.


----------



## Azarosa

Claro, @yatecuento, entiendo, pero está contempladísimo. El ejemplo en cuestión citado más arriba («Primero me corto yo que dar un tajo [a] cualquiera») aparece en el DPD, y la explicación de su uso como adverbio puede leerse en la NGLE, 21.3.2e.


----------



## yatecuento

A ver si me explico.

1. - No la he oído nunca en España.

2. - Entiendo perfectamente que se usa y que esta "contempladísimo" en otros países que no son España.
No estoy criticando o quejándome de que no se use en todos sitios como en España.
Siempre he respetado, y de hecho, he defendido, las variaciones de cada país o zona.

3. - Son dos variaciones de la misma construcción y son ambas igual de válidas.
- "Antes (pasará algo) que (yo haga algo)". "Antes me corto yo que dar un tajo a cualquiera/Antes que dar un tajo a cualquiera, me corto yo".
- "Primero (yo haré algo) (antes de) que (suceda algo que no quiero). "Primero me corto yo que dar un tajo [a] cualquiera/(Antes) que dar un tajo a cualquiera, primero me corto yo"."
*Son la misma estructrura, invertida y elidiendo el "antes" en el segundo caso, cosa que nunca había oído en España. De hecho lo que aportáis es un texto de un autor mejicano (de nuevo, totalmente respetable).*



jilar said:


> Ay, amigo.  Si lo hubieras dicho así desde el principio seguro que no estaríamos comentando sobre lo que exactamente dijiste:
> 
> A lo mejor has oído o te suena más natural la que repite ambos conceptos. Casos como:
> Primero voy yo a la cárcel (antes) que mi hijo. *versión americana "satánica".* No la sé no contesto.


Cómo te gusta liarla, Jilar.
Primero voy yo a la cárcel (antes) de que (vaya) mi hijo. versión *"cristianizada"* al llevar un "antes", un "de" y un "vaya".
Le damos la vuelta, como a las tortillas (no hacer con tortugas) y se produce la magia: "antes de que vaya mi hijo a la cárcel primero voy yo".
Cómo te gusta liarla, Jilar. Ese barroquismo que me supera a mí mismo.


jilar said:


> Dando a entender que prefieres que te encierren a ti antes que el preso sea tu hijo. O que hasta ese punto te sacrificarías por tu hijo.
> 
> En tu ejemplo, esta versión doble sería:
> Primero me corto yo antes que dar... "*versión española" bendecida por San Pedro -> antes que dar un tajo.. primero me corto yo *


Jilar aportó dos versiones y la primera, ya dije que me resultaba extraña.

4. - Sé que "primero" es un adverbio y nunca lo he puesto en duda.

*Con diferencia, esto es lo que más me ha extrañado de vuestras respuestas. ¿En qué momento he negado yo el uso de "primero" como adverbio?*

La "versión española" (no me matéis) que nos trae la RAE (de nuevo el tema carcelario es lo que triunfa):

Cuando la locución expresa preferencia, solo es válida la forma _antes que: *«Antes que *verlo detrás de una reja_ [...],_ *prefiero* verlo muerto»_ (Asenjo _Días_ [Esp. 1982]); con este último sentido, es posible la intercalación de elementos entre _antes_ y _que: Antes muerto que vencido._

Que quede claro, en ningún momento he querido dar a entender que una versión "española" es mejor o más correcta que ninguna otra de otro país.


----------



## yatecuento

Por cierto, si en algún momento el usar términos como "extrañar" o "no me suena natural" ha ofendido a alguien, pido humildemente perdón. No era mi intención faltar el respeto a nadie y en ningún caso buscaban menospreciar por mi parte a la diversidad de expresiones que abundan en esta lengua que nos une.
Tras un maremoto de mensajes en este caleidoscópico "primero" he intentado acabar mi aportación en este hilo con un poco de humor.
Nos vemos en el siguiente hilo!


----------



## Rocko!

El DPD dice que para indicar preferencia debemos decir "antes que esto, prefiero lo otro" o "primero esto que lo otro"
Pero esa cancioncita tan bonita ♪ _antes muerta que sencilla_ ♫ (M. López; J. Muñiz. 2004) seguramente está modelando o ya modeló el lenguaje de las nuevas generaciones:





Scandell-Vidal, M. (2007). _Apuntes de semántica léxica_. UNED. Madrid.

Por su parte, la _NGLE Manual_ (2010. RAE) dice que cuando "_antes_" es usado de esa manera, sin el "_que_" (_antes que_), la interpretación es correctiva, es decir, significa "no, eso no": _Antes muerta que sencilla = yo no voy a ser sencilla_. Pero vemos que todo el mundo (yo también) la entiende como expresión de preferencia: _prefiero morir_.



Pinairun said:


> Matilde llegó antes que nadie.



¿"Antes que nadie" o "antes que todos"? Creo que analizar eso va más con el hilo.

Me gustan (simple gusto personal):

_Matilde llegó primero.
Matilde llegó de primero._


----------



## jilar

yatecuento said:


> Cómo te gusta liarla, Jilar.


Si te lo tomas con humor, yo también. 
Tendré que cambiarme el alias a Jilarda y así rima con liarla parda. 

En serio que no era mi intención. Yo solo pretendí aclarar que, dado que estoy en España, tu frase había que; o bien expresarla de otro modo, o entenderla como era tu intención.

Si al menos concretaras más tu entorno. Lo digo porque yo soy gallego y Miguel, que tampoco ve problema en tal uso, es canario. Vamos, ambos "de las afueras" de España. Él mucho más. 

Saludos.


----------



## Rocko!

Sí, el canario Pérez Galdós también escribió “_primero me corto la_...”, y de Barcelona tenemos a Carlos Castán con un “_primero me marcho a_...”
Ahora bien, hay muchos ejemplos españoles de zonas del centro de España, que si bien son antiguos (unos no tanto), requieren que la RAE explique que en esos ejemplos españoles “_primero_” hace referencia a “_preferir_”, ya que si la RAE no lo hiciera, no lo explicara, ¿cómo podrían  ser entendidos? Y si un ejemplo latinoamericano o de zonas no céntricas de España fuera puesto como ejemplo por la RAE en el DPD, eso lejos de confundir, ayudaría a desentrañar el uso de los ejemplos españoles de antaño (yo no dudo que haya modernos).


----------



## Mister Draken

AmideLanval said:


> Una duda: ¿las normas arriba expuestas también valen para las frases en que el ordinal va con objeto? Por ejemplo: "Me comí en primero/primera,etc. la manzana y luego la ensalada."



¿Qué es para vos "en primero"?


----------

